# Toilet troubles and emotional issues



## BobbyGirl (Mar 14, 2009)

Recently i have been keeping a diary of things that go on with my IBS. Such as how often i go to the loo and what i eat. I've discovered that i always have to go around midday, and thats not so good as i have school most of the time and i cant go when im there!! What can i do??I've also been VERY emotional about my IBS. I cry nearly every night just because i wish i was different and that it would go away. Could this lead into depression or is it just a phase i may begoing through? And i have another question..Can IBS cause you to less growth and development. Sincei am still very petite for a 14 year old and i was wondering is my IBS a link to it? I did once go through a phase where i didnt want to eat because of my struggling with anxiety problems and i lost quite a lotof weight, but soon got over that, i eat enough but i never put on weight really. I used to think i was and it wasall going to my stomach but soon found out that it was actually a swollen abdomen. Is there anything i can do??Your thoughts and suggestions please. Robyn x


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

You poor thing! I especially sympathize with kids with IBS. My ten year old daughter struggles with it as well. I am 34 and started showing major symptoms at age 20, but always had stomach issues as a kid. I too was always very petite 90 lbs. or less throughout high school. My daughter is very petite too. It does make you wonder if there is a connection. My daughter Kaela hates when it hits her at school too. She is a bit younger so I am able to email her teacher at the beginning of the year and give them a heads up to let her use the restroom whenever needed. But like you she hates to go in public. So do I! Who could blame us as it ain't pretty? Also, I totally understand about being emotional about IBS. Let alone your age, and keep in mind your hormones can definetely add to the depression and emotional state. I think the longer that you have IBS the more able you become to cope with it, although it is never easy. If you do continue to feel depressed please don't hesitate to tell your parents. I pray they will understand, as mine never did. They poo-pood the idea of a 14 year old with depression. Looking back they could have saved me alot of heartache and bad choices had they have taken my very real condition more seriously. Hang in there dear! You are not alone! From a mommy of 3 (1 boy, and 2 girls and another girl on the way)


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Robyn - you are not alone, honey. IBS does not cause any other physical ailments - so dont worry about your growth at all and being depressed from having IBS is a normal reaction - who would be happy with it? Since you are in England, there is a therapist there named Michael Mahoney who helps teens, kids and adults with IBS and works alongside the doctors who refer IBS patients to him - have your parents look at his site, or even ring him and he may be able to help - he has helped many teens your age break their IBS symptoms and all the worry that goes with it - he had one teen who missed out on two years of school because of IBS and she is fine now- so there is real hope... ask your parents and if they think it might be helpful, you or they can just talk to him at (0) 1925 629437 - he is in Warrington Cheshire - http://www.childspain.com for the program you can do at home - it goes up to age 14 and you may want the other version for adults and teens - http://www.ibscds.com But the first link is really helpful for your folks to look at. Take care hon, and know their is hope.Christian - this may be helpful also for your daughter Kaela - I am in Illinois also - you can call 877-898-2539 if you neeed more info about the children's program - it may really help her with the brain-gut connection that is a big part of the IBS symptoms. The program can be done alongside anything that you or your doctor may advise, or many times, it has been done as a last resort - when all else has failed, and most of the time has proven to be the one thing that has helped - there is hope... and btw, we are also rely on God to guide us as well!







Take care. More info below in the links too.


----------

